# Today's Akorn Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Did Ribs, chicken, cedar planked salmon and shrimp.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks fantastic Pay, Simply awesome


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking cook. I have an Akorn and love it. Really good on charcoal.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

abass105 said:


> Nice looking cook. I have an Akorn and love it. Really good on charcoal.


I cooked all day on one load and still have a chunk or two left.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Paymaster said:


> I cooked all day on one load and still have a chunk or two left.


Have you made any modifications to your Akorn? Like sealing it up. If not you might want to take a look at this site http://kamadoguru.com//viewforum.php?f=22&sid=db1ee0dfbe8d786b63db1b290df565f5. Sealing up my unit has really improved the efficiency of my cooker. My Akorn in great for cooking steaks. Love it.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

is this akorn like the green egg i see advertised all the time now ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> is this akorn like the green egg i see advertised all the time now ?


Similar but BGE is ceramic, Akorn is metal. Akorn is $299.00, BGE of the same size is $700.00 plus.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Similar but BGE is ceramic, Akorn is metal. Akorn is $299.00, BGE of the same size is $700.00 plus.


i havent seen the acorn before gonna have to research this one...


----------

